# AVM Fritz Card PCI, CAPI 2.0 und Hylafax Howto

## Cerdan

Hallo allerseits,

folgende Zeilen habe ich schon vor längerer Zeit mal gepostet, offenbar ist mein Posting aber nicht mehr ohne weiteres aufzufinden. Hab das ganze auch mal unter 'nem 2.6er Kernel ausprobiert und es funktionierte fast genauso (bis auf kleine Unterschiede). Da das allerdings auch wieder etwas her ist, kann ich diese Unterschiede an dieser Stelle gerade nicht aufzählen, vielleicht hat ja jemand anderes dazu Lust  :Wink: 

Gruß, Thomas

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hallo Leute,

nachdem ich mich zum x-ten Male durch die Foren wuehlen musste, hier mal ein kleines Howto bezueglich der AVM Fritz Card PCI mit CAPI 2.0 in Verbindung mit einem Hylafax Faxserver. Zugegebenerweise muesste ich das ganze ja eigentlich nochmal durchtesten, da hab ich aber gerade nicht mehr den Nerv dazu  :Wink: 

Ähnlichkeiten einzelner Passagen mit anderen Foreneinträgen sind beabsichtigt  :Wink: 

Das ganze läuft bei mir unter einem 2.4er Kernel.

Also, fangen wir mal an...

Kernel Einstellungen:

Code maturity level options --->

[*] Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers

Processor type and features --->

[ ] Symmetric multi-processing support

[*] Local APIC support on uniprocessors

[*] IO-APIC support on uniprocessors

Network device support --->

[*] Network device support

<M> PPP (point-to-point protocol) support

< > PPP multilink support (EXPERIMENTAL)

< > PPP support for async serial ports

<M> PPP support for sync tty ports

ISDN subsystem --->

<M> ISDN support

[*] Support synchronous PPP

[*] Use VJ-compression with synchronous PPP

[*] Support generic MP (RFC 1717)

<M> Support BSD compression

[*] Support audio via ISDN

[*] Support AT-Fax Class 1 and 2 commands

ISDN feature submodules --->

<M> isdnloop support

<M> Support isdn diversion services

--- low-level hardware drivers

Passive ISDN cards --->

Active ISDN cards --->

<M> CAPI2.0 support

[*] Verbose reason code reporting (kernel size +=7K)

[*] CAPI2.0 Middleware support (EXPERIMENTAL)

<M> CAPI2.0 /dev/capi support

[*] CAPI2.0 filesystem support

<M> CAPI2.0 capidrv interface support

AVM Fritz Card PCI Treiber installieren:

emerge fcpci

Capi4k-utils installieren:

emerge capi4k-utils

PPP installieren (zwecks Test der Karte)

emerge ppp

Restliche Konfiguration & Testverbindung

Eintragen in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 :

fcpci

ppp_synctty

In der Datei /etc/capi.conf die entsprechende Karte auswählen:

# card          file    proto   io      irq     mem     cardnr  options

#b1isa          b1.t4   DSS1    0x150   7       -       -       P2P

#b1pci          b1.t4   DSS1    -       -       -       -

#c4             c4.bin  DSS1    -       -       -       -

#c4             -       DSS1    -       -       -       -

#c4             -       DSS1    -       -       -       -       P2P

#c4             -       DSS1    -       -       -       -       P2P

#t1isa          t1.t4   DSS1    0x340   9       -       0

#t1pci          t1.t4   DSS1    -       -       -       -

fcpci          -       -       -       -       -       -

#fcclassic       -       -       0x340   5       -       -

Mit capiinit start können wir jetzt einmal die capi starten. Das Ergebnis sollte dann so aussehen:

1 fcpci running fritz-pci A1 3.09-10 0xDC00 5

Nach einem capiinit start sollten nun alle wichtige Module geladen sein.

'lsmod' sollte dann folgende Zeilen enthalten :

fcpci          541056     3

capi            18624     6

capifs           3680     0    [capi]

kernelcapi      30400     4    [fcpci capi]

capiutil       23040      0    [kernelcapi]

Capi-Treiber bei Neustart automatisch laden :

rc-update add capi default

Konfiguration testen:

Module laden:

modprobe fcpci

modprobe isdn

modprobe ppp_synctty

/etc/init.d/capi start

Die Testverbindungsdaten zu Arcor in der Datei /etc/ppp/peers/isdn/arcor anpassen:

debug

sync

noauth

-chap

user arcor

plugin userpass.so

password internet

defaultroute

plugin capiplugin.so

msn XXXX                     <-- eigene MSN eintragen

numberprefix 0              <-- bei Amtsholung mit einer 0

number 010700192070

protocol hdlc

/dev/null

Testverbindung zu Arcor aufbauen:

pppd call isdn/arcor

Verbindung beenden:

killall pppd

Hylafax Faxserver einrichten

emerge capi4hylafax

Aufrufen und durchgehen von

/usr/sbin/faxsetup

Symbolischen Link erzeugen

ln -s /dev/capi20 /dev/faxCAPI

Rechte von / für Benutzer uucp ändern

usermod -G uucp,dialout uucp

chmod a+rwx /dev/capi20

in /etc/devfsd.conf hinzufügen:

CREATE capi20 PERMISSIONS uucp.root 666

CREATE isdn/capi20 PERMISSIONS uucp.root 666

(gegebenenfalls auch noch: chown uucp /dev/isdn/capi20)

Konfiguration für Faxversand:

in /var/spool/fax/etc/config hinzufügen:

SendFaxCmd: /usr/bin/c2faxsend

Allgemeine Faxkonfiguration:

/var/spool/fax/etc/config.faxCAPI

an die eigene Umgebung anpassen

----------

## netboy1977

Hallo Thomas! Danke für dein excellentes HowTo!

Komme leider bei dem gleichen Problem allerdings mit Kernel 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 nicht mehr weiter. Könntest du ein paar Anmerkungen dazu machen? Insbesondere welches ISDN-Subsystem man am besten einsetzt.

Danke vorab!

Dominik

----------

## longinus

Bin noch am testen also keine Garantie für diese Änderungen, gilt auch nur wenn eine Fritz! Card PCI 2.x nur für FAX eingesetzt wird.

Kernel Einstellungen:

Code maturity level options --->

[*] Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers

Processor type and features --->

[ ] Symmetric multi-processing support

[] Local APIC support on uniprocessors

[] IO-APIC support on uniprocessors

Network device support --->

[*] Network device support

<> PPP (point-to-point protocol) support

< > PPP multilink support (EXPERIMENTAL)

< > PPP support for async serial ports

<> PPP support for sync tty ports

ISDN subsystem --->

<M> ISDN support

[] Support synchronous PPP

[] Use VJ-compression with synchronous PPP

[] Support generic MP (RFC 1717)

<*> Support BSD compression

[*] Support audio via ISDN

[*] Support AT-Fax Class 1 and 2 commands

ISDN feature submodules --->

<> isdnloop support

<> Support isdn diversion services

--- low-level hardware drivers

Passive ISDN cards --->

Active ISDN cards --->

<M> CAPI2.0 support

[] Verbose reason code reporting (kernel size +=7K)

[*] CAPI2.0 Middleware support (EXPERIMENTAL)

<M> CAPI2.0 /dev/capi support

[*] CAPI2.0 filesystem support

<M> CAPI2.0 capidrv interface support

AVM Fritz Card PCI Treiber installieren:

FRITZCAPI_CARDS=fcpci emerge fritzcapi

Capi4k-utils installieren:

emerge capi4k-utils

Restliche Konfiguration & Testverbindung

Eintragen in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 :

fcpci

Mit capiinit start können wir jetzt einmal die capi starten. Das Ergebnis sollte dann so aussehen:

1 fcpci running fritz-pci A1 3.09-10 0xDC00 5

Capi-Treiber bei Neustart automatisch laden :

rc-update add capi default

Hylafax Faxserver einrichten

emerge capi4hylafax

Aufrufen und durchgehen von

/usr/sbin/faxsetup

Symbolischen Link erzeugen

ln -s /dev/capi20 /dev/faxCAPI

Rechte von / für Benutzer uucp ändern

usermod -G uucp,dialout uucp

chmod a+rwx /dev/capi20

in /etc/devfsd.conf hinzufügen:

CREATE capi20 PERMISSIONS uucp.root 666

CREATE isdn/capi20 PERMISSIONS uucp.root 666

(gegebenenfalls auch noch: chown uucp /dev/isdn/capi20)

Konfiguration für Faxversand:

in /var/spool/fax/etc/config hinzufügen:

SendFaxCmd: /usr/bin/c2faxsend

Allgemeine Faxkonfiguration:

/var/spool/fax/etc/config.faxCAPI

an die eigene Umgebung anpassen

----------

## netboy1977

herzlichen dank dafür! komme leider an diesem wochenende nicht dazu, an meinem server zu schrauben, da unterwegs...

1. welches isdn subsystem setzt du denn ein? misdn or das alte i4l?

2. bei mir gab es die devfs.conf erst gar nicht (kernel 2.6.12-gentoo-r6). welche software legt die datei an?

 *longinus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> in /etc/devfsd.conf hinzufügen:
> 
> CREATE capi20 PERMISSIONS uucp.root 666
> ...

 

grüße

dominik

----------

## BlinkEye

devfs. du benutzt wahrscheinlich schon udev und da nützt dir eine konfigurationsdatei von devfs natürlich nichts.

----------

## netboy1977

 *BlinkEye wrote:*   

> devfs. du benutzt wahrscheinlich schon udev und da nützt dir eine konfigurationsdatei von devfs natürlich nichts.

 

 danke  :Smile:  . warum bin ich da nicht drauf gekommen?   :Embarassed: 

welche einstellung muss ich denn für udev vornehmen?

----------

## BlinkEye

```
chmod a+rwx /dev/capi20
```

in /etc/conf.d/local.start einfügen und local dem default runlevel zuweisen (ist wahrscheinlich schon der fall):

```
rc-update add local default
```

EDIT: ich musste noch 

```
mknod /dev/ppp c 108 0
```

in /etc/conf.d/local.start einfügen da udev dieses device nicht automatisch generieren will.

----------

## timcp

Ich habe bei mir eine FritzCard PCI am laufen, und sowohl mit hylafax als auch mit der capisuite das Problem, dass die meisten Faxe total verstümmelt oder gar nicht ankommen. Ab und zu kommt auch mal ein Fax ganz durch. 

Hab das ganze sowohl mit x86 als auch ~x86 Versionen getestet und das ganze sowohl mit nem 2.6.12er und 2.6.13er Kernel.

Die Voicebox von capisuite  funktioniert einwandfrei, nur Faxe empfangen geht nicht.

Jemand 'ne Ahnung woran das liegen kann?

Maschine:

PIII 533MHz

256MB RAM

Darauf laufen:

Apache2 + PHP

mySQL

mldonkey

capisuite

Kann das zuviel sein? CPU-Last ist eigentlich meist eher niedrig. 

Mir ist das alles irgendwie ein Rätsel...

----------

